
Two hackers kicked out of Hack the North for making jokes on Facebook - 13thLetter
http://news.mlh.io/when-jokes-go-too-far-09-19-2015
======
angersock
Knee-jerk reactions and zero-tolerance policies and no-fun-zones really are
truly in the finest tradition of the hacker spirit!

------
blahblah12
This is ridiculous

~~~
sebastianavina
if you make other people unconfortable, you will be kicked out of any place
you go.

------
rasengan0
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10249887](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10249887)

